# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  bàn hút chân không mini- dùng vào việc gì đây?

## Huudong

Lâu quá em mới ghé diễn đàn. anh chị em vẫn khỏe và kiếm tiền đều đặn cả chứ! hôm nay đi bãi, vớ dc mấy em này, đoán là bàn hút chân không mini- hàng Đức thứ thiệt, chứ xài ( thấy nguyên hộp-mới keng) thế là nhặt về, chưa biết xử sao, bác nào có kinh nghiệm chơi khoản này chỉ cho em với, dùng máy hút cỡ bao nhiêu thì dùng dc ak?

----------


## terminaterx300

nhìn quen quen ở đâu đóa  :Big Grin:  kaka 

bàn này làm như khắc linh tinh nhẹ nhẹ okay vd kiểu PCB

----------


## Huudong

> nhìn quen quen ở đâu đóa  kaka 
> 
> bàn này làm như khắc linh tinh nhẹ nhẹ okay vd kiểu PCB


chiều em lấy cái van đổi chiều test thử, có hít mà nhẹ hèo, chắc phải kiếm con máy hút test mới dc, hehe.

----------

